# Solved: adding mp3 cd's to itunes



## sarahelsharif (Apr 27, 2008)

hey guys!

ok i am having a problem figuring out how to add an MP3 CD to itunes. I know how to add regular audio cd's and all that stuff, and i know how to BURN MP3 cds, but itunes doesn't seem to recognize my MP3 cds, and it will not allow me to add the songs to my library. Does anyone know how to do this? i think there is a way, but i have yet to find someone describe it in detail...thanks!


----------



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

If the songs on the disc are already in MP3 format, you don't need to rip the disc again to import the songs. 

You should just be able to drag and drop the songs into your iTunes Music folder. 

Not sure if this will work, as I've actually never made an MP3 playable disc, just a data disc full of MP3's. Open iTunes and go to add folder to library option. See if you can navigate to the cd/dvd drive and import the songs on the disc through this method.

If that doesn't work, try this:

Click "My Computer" and open the disc in your CD/DVD drive. It should list all the songs on the disc. Open your music folder and double click on the iTunes folder. Double click on iTunes music folder to open. Drag the songs from the disc to your iTunes Music folder. You can then import the files through the add file to library or add folder to library option in iTunes.

Make sure you have the following checked in iTunes Preferences. In the Advanced tab, the "Keep iTunes folder organized" and "copy files in iTunes Music Folder" should be checked. 

Try those options to see if it works.


----------



## sarahelsharif (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks!


----------

